# Do you allow your dog/dogs on your bed?



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Usually I allow the dogs on the bed, only if they are sandy or something like that do I not allow it. I had wonderful Weims in my life, but they never were on the furniture. But the poodles in my life, they seem to be required my family, and others who meet them to be on furniture and beds! The no shedding is very key to this, but they just seem to be made for beautiful finery on our beds! Mine don't sleep with me unless I'm at the cabin by myself, then they seem to know the routine and wait for the pat on the bed to join me.

Togetherness by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats a wonderful picture!!! LOOK! They left you a whole side!!! I really like your bed and bedspread too!

Riley does not sleep with me at night unless i invite him, which is rarely. Usually when im sad, scared, or just cant be that far away from him. He has his own bed on the floor he sleeps on. I enjoy having him up for naps though. Or if im not working that morning and i awake early i will invite him up to lay with some more. He likes to stay at the foot of the bed or along my legs though, no snuggling.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

They're welcome whenever they want to join. Vienna rarely gets up, but she's squish half her body beneath the bed. Vegas will lay with me when I'm going to sleep, get off when I am sleep, then get back up when he hears me stir and wake up in the morning.


----------



## Margotsmom (Jun 6, 2010)

Ahhh, my poor Spoo, she got here too late, there were already 7 Chinese Cresteds in my bed, so no room for any more dogs. Poor Poodle . She sleeps in her open crate next to my bed.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau sleeps with us nearly every night. In fact, I ended up getting him a pet stair so he can climb up and down on his own. He's only jumped up once, so I know he can do it. He just won't. Instead, he would stand next to the bed and bark at me until lifted up - _way_ annoying! The stairs also keep him from jumping down, which I understand is bad for the hips. He's a real snuggler, and has his own "spot," which I can (usually) get him to go to by patting the bed.

My wife and I get a good laugh out of the fact that we originally told ourselves we would _never_ let the dog on the bed. Foolish humans!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tate sleeps in the bed occasionally. He insists on cuddling up next to my head and I can't do that all night! I woke up in the morning once and rolled over to him, UNDER the covers, head ON the pillow. He looked at me like, "Oh heyyyy, glad you're awake, are we getting up now?" I closed my eyes and pretended to go back to sleep and he stared at me for a bit then closed his eyes again, opened to check, closed again, opened, closed then went back to sleep. :doh: 

She's not a poodle, but TQ sleeps in my bed every night and has from day 1... she's the best cuddler ever and stays between my legs or in the crook of my knees all night. And she'll sleep in as long as I do!


----------



## Lilith (Sep 29, 2010)

Unrelated to the question: spoowhisperer I _love_ your signature pic (catching frisbee). Wow! 

LLEuman - we did the _exact_ same thing with the last dog, a tiny mixed breed. Said he would never be allowed on the bed, and ended up with him having steps to get there! Ha!

Spencer - AAAAAWWWWW. I'm sorry, I'm not usually an AAAWWW kind of person, but that is just so darn cute. 

Related to the question: My spoo is allowed on the bed if I'm reading or in the mornings when I'm sleeping in. But I like to have the whole bed to myself when I sleep, so she goes down to her crate when I want to fall asleep. In the mornings she gets to hang out on a special blanket on my bed long enough to get a massage, get her ears and teeth cleaned, and get brushed. She's SO excited to be on the bed that she'll let me do anything there (unlike pretty much anywhere or anytime else!)


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

When we first had her, Midge was allowed on the bed, but because I was alone 300+ nights a year, my husband had no say. When he was home, she didn't get the bed. She now has spay incontinence, so I don't dare let her on the bed or I wake up in a puddle since she will eat diapers if we put them on her. The poodle is allowed up for naps, but he still needs to have a closed crate at night, otherwise he sometimes finds himself a convenient place to pee.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Yonkie, my late schnauzer, slept with me in my bed until the day he left me. Nickel, my 8-month-old poodle, is still sleeping in his crate. He sleeps in his own bed that's next to my bed when I take a nap during the day. I think he won't need to stay in his crate for too long.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I share the bed (not MY bed, note!) with both dogs, and at least one of the cats. They are all pretty good - they budge over if asked, let me haul the duvet out from under them, and stay quiet till I officially wake up - although the last took a bit of consistent training for them to be able to tell the difference between just rolling over to get comfortable, just nipping to the bathroom, and awake and ready to play! I was a bit concerned about Sophy's season, but she keeps herself so scupulously clean and tidy that it has not been an issue, and Poppy has yet to have a "proper" season. I am not sure how we would manage if they were both large standards, though - probably need an extension to the bed!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a pig in a poodle coat and white bedlinens, so no, Vasco does not get on the bed. 

Or, to be completely accurate, he isn't ALLOWED on the bed. I do occasionally find 'treasures' under my pillow, nicely chewed pizzles or the like, so I'm sure he sometimes accidently trips and lands on the bed. Which is feat for a mini.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> I do occasionally find 'treasures' under my pillow, nicely chewed pizzles or the like, so I'm sure he sometimes accidently trips and lands on the bed. Which is feat for a mini.


What a kind dog to go to so much trouble to arrange nice surprises for you! Have you had the excitement of finding a cold, damp, half-chewed hide bone with your bare toes yet?


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Once they are well potty trained they are allowed on the bed..when Riley was about 6 months old he was first allowed on the bed..about that time I also needed a new mattress..I had a full size bed so I thought I would look at a queen size as Riley was going to be big..layed down on the bed at the store and looked on the other side and thought..nope..went with a king size..LOL..Riley was taught to lie on his side of the bed and I got the other size..when the first cav came along I thought it was cute when he curled up at my shoulder or side..when the second one came a long and he also curled up at my side and I found I was only getting about a quarter of the king size bed it isn't as cute..LOL..Flyer slept in his crate until just recently not because he wasn't to be trusted but because there were already 3 dogs on the bed..once Riley passed I started letting him on the bed..4 of us on one side of the bed..Riley's spot is still empty.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Dima is welcome in the bed, the others are not so welcome 
Dima is welcome because she is small the others are just too big.

But when I am alone in bed the others come too.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

*Ummmmm Stella lets us sleep on the bed WITH her...*

lol, just kidding, of course! But yes, I have never had a problem with my dogs sleeping with me..Stella is the cleanest dog Ive ever had sleep with me though. She sleeps at the foot of the bed between me and my husband. She will come up for a snuggle when we are awake in the am.


----------



## Banjo's Mum (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Little Banjo spent the first month in his own little den we made for him, that was until he learnt to climb out of it!

We took him to bed with us when he was a little more than a handful, and has slept there ever since!

He too is like a human, sleeps in the middle and with his head on a pillow! My husband works away for 2 weeks, and when he comes home Banjo is all put out and sleeps on hubby's head!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i have a king sized bed and my 2 cairns and my spoo sleep with me. and sometimes the cat.

my lab x is pretty solid so she sleeps in the living room on the couch. when she sleeps in the bed she won't move and i get crunched up in the corner so now she's welcome to hang out in the morning during coffee time.

i always end up with them on my side and the other side is empty. definite dog pack.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I got my first spoo during the height of the Monks of New Skete thing (they were sort of the Cesars of the day). One of their big rules was don't allow the dog on the bed, so I started out with that as a firm rule. But Mojo had other ideas, so he got very creative about having as much of his body on the bed as possible, with only his hind feet on the floor (kind of like the old Hollywood rule about bedroom scenes, LOL). At some point I realized the absurdity of it all, and he was allowed up. 
Dexter spends most of the night in his bed, but will hop up in the morning to snuggle or sometimes for short periods during the night.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

yes yes yes - jessie allows us to sleep in bed with her = lol. actually she keeps to herself in the corner when she does join us. but she likes to stretch out, too, so sometimes she sleeps on the couch, all sprawled out, on top of about 3 couch pillows which are placed however she feels would be comfortable.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

I think it is so interesting to hear what is_ normal_ for all of us. Sleep is such a importaint thing in our lives, and I know in our home dogs in the bed with us for the night would not be a good thing. Having a miniature now, _maybe_ someday being in bed with us will be the norm. He isn't quite 6 months old, so sleeping in the crate is still the plan. My dogs don't even sleep in the bedroom, my husband needs a sound sleep and all the scratching and licking that can happen would be a problem. At the cabin though, they often sleep in our room, and when I'm up there by myself, they do sleep with me. I like the company, and having alert ears if you know what I mean.
I just love my new little pack, Kai has fit in so well.

So sweet by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> I got my first spoo during the height of the Monks of New Skete thing (they were sort of the Cesars of the day). One of their big rules was don't allow the dog on the bed, so I started out with that as a firm rule. But Mojo had other ideas, so he got very creative about having as much of his body on the bed as possible, with only his hind feet on the floor (kind of like the old Hollywood rule about bedroom scenes, LOL). At some point I realized the absurdity of it all, and he was allowed up.
> Dexter spends most of the night in his bed, but will hop up in the morning to snuggle or sometimes for short periods during the night.


Lol! I know exactly what you mean! My red boy Koi did the same thing.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> I got my first spoo during the height of the Monks of New Skete thing (they were sort of the Cesars of the day). One of their big rules was don't allow the dog on the bed, so I started out with that as a firm rule. But Mojo had other ideas, so he got very creative about having as much of his body on the bed as possible, with only his hind feet on the floor (kind of like the old Hollywood rule about bedroom scenes, LOL). At some point I realized the absurdity of it all, and he was allowed up.
> Dexter spends most of the night in his bed, but will hop up in the morning to snuggle or sometimes for short periods during the night.


i'm sorry, feralpudel, but just the image of mojo doing that made me laugh @ loud. they (spoos) are just too funny for words sometimes...lol


----------



## first poodle (Jan 12, 2010)

If we're watching TV on the bed then Ginger is in the middle on her back, all 4feet hanging up in the air. As soon as the last out and lights going out then she doesn't even try, she's on the dog bed beside me on the floor. Keelyn only comes up for very rare visits and one final pat just after lights out OR in any thunderstorm then she's stuck to one of us like glue!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

Spoowhisperer, The picture of your pack is too cute! A pile of pups.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Millie sleeps in the bed with me. She has her own side and rests her head on a pillow. Once I woke up and couldn't find her anywhere! Somehow she was at the foot of my bed buried underneath my covers and blankets...I must have been tossing and turning that night...LOL


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Both dogs are allowed in bed. But I guess I should say I’m not married. Kodi has slept in bed with me since he was trusted to not potty. He usually sleeps down by my feet, but will come up and snuggle against my chest if asked or he gets cold. He will occasionally sleep on the floor if I have a restless night sleep or if I have company. He used to have a pair of steps to get on and off the bed too. 

However Mia prefers to sleep on the floor. She usually starts on the bed and then after I fall asleep she gets down on the floor. There are 2 dog beds and her crate in my bedroom but she usually chooses to lay on the hardwood in front of the door. Occasionally she'll pile a few dog beds on top of each other and fall asleep, but doesn't stay there. Her newest favorite sleeping spot is IN the closet. She sleeps on top of my shoes which makes me nervous as she chewed a good one up as a puppy. And it doesn’t matter if I have the doors shut she opens them. She will also jump up in the morning after my alarm goes off and before I get up for some snuggles.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes we do , the entire 4 poodle crew, they sleep with us on our bed at night and my husband and I purchased (years ago) a king size bed to accomodate them and us. )


----------



## SadiesMom (Sep 13, 2010)

Love the photos of your sleeping poodle pack, Spoowhisperer! 

Sadie is allowed on our bed, but prefers sleeping on the floor of our bedroom. She likes to sprawl out, and there just isn't enough room for her on the bed, I guess. 

BUT, she will hop up on the bed in the morning when my husband gives me a kiss goodbye. She thinks it is Kissy Time and attacks us both with her own kisses. It's a great way to wake up.


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Yep! I'm actually wondering how in the world New Dog is going to fit on the bed with the 2 dogs and 2 cats already there! I have a full size, so it isn't very big.
ETA-One of my favorite pictures


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Yes we do , the entire 4 poodle crew, they sleep with us on our bed at night and my husband and I purchased (years ago) a king size bed to accomodate them and us. )


You have a wonderful husband! Do they all have their own spots every night? We just went to a king sized bed, but alas no dogs will be sleeping with us. He doesn't mind if he is resting or napping on the bed, in fact he then invites the dogs up! The spoos are a bit too restless for us, they get hot then move around to a new cooler place all the time. Plus the thing I hate, they trap me all the time! Both want to lay across my legs! Eeek! Drives me nuts! Naps with the dogs are wonderful though, so relaxing!


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

This was my heart dog Koi, who always asked for permission before getting on the bed, almost to a ridiculous degree. I guess he really wanted to make sure it was o.k.

He waits like this until I get into bed. by maryac58, on Flickr
My husband may not want the dogs to sleep with at night, but when at the cabin if he lays down for a nap, he is quite popular! He barely fits on the couch himself, and all the dogs want a spot with him!

#4 Well, so much for having a nap by maryac58, on Flickr


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes, Yes , Yes They sleep with us! After 20+ yrs, of no dogs in the bed, my husband started with Jazzi then of course we couldn't hurt Ella's feelings! We have a king size and the girls are arranged in various spots. We keep joking about getting a twinn to push up to the bed so we can have a king-and-a-half bed!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes - my dogs are allowed and encouraged to sleep with us at night. My husband and I have a king sized bed and we usually start the night with the two standard poodles, Hannah my mixed breed and Juliet my mini dachshund (along with anywhere between 2 and 4 cats) When my daughter sails back in from "hanging out" in the wee hours, she'll sneak into our room and nab Chalumeau (Meau *is* her dog, after all) to sleep in bed with her. 

Sometimes my husband pretends his feelings are hurt because all of the dogs seem to gravitate to my side of the bed and no one snuggles with him. I tell him it's because I'm only 5' tall and there's more ROOM on my side of the bed, because my feet don't reach the end! Sometimes I think Hannah gets hot and she'll slide of the side of the bed and just curl up on the floor right beside me, but she's usually back in bed when the alarm rings in the morning!

I love sleeping with my dogs!! It's like a big puppy pile! :lol:

Barb


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Spoowhispere:

The photo with hubby and dogs on top of sofa is so cute. 

Same scenario down in our family room overlooking our backyard is when hubby and I lie down on each sofa, they split and come on top to lie down on sofa with us.
Only Cole does not like to sleep on the bed, I guess given he was a Special and campaigned for more than a year, he learnt to sleep on the floor. :(( All our others sleep on the bed.
Anessa curls and spoons my hubby.
Salsa sleeps at the foot of the bed near my hubby's feet, 
Cole sometimes will jump up but goes down again on the carpet by bedfoot
Onyx used to literally lie on top of us.. he just leaned his huge body on my side and pushed me on a 1 inch by 1 inch corner and pretends he is dead weight when I tell him to move. :)))
Now he is with my handler and I get a good night sleep GRRR.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Our dogs are allowed everywhere in the house. Matrix sleeps with my parents every night, usually curled up at the bottom of their bed. Mitch sleep with me most nights, squished against my legs, sometimes stretched out with his head on the pillow. He also likes to sleep on the couch in the den. When my boyfriend sleeps over, no dogs in the bed until we wake up. There's just no room otherwise. This morning Mitch came in bed with us, and the only place he could find was on top of my boyfriends legs. It was so cute.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Spoowhispere:
> 
> The photo with hubby and dogs on top of sofa is so cute.
> 
> ...


"Onyx used to literally lie on top of us.. he just leaned his huge body on my side and pushed me on a 1 inch by 1 inch corner and pretends he is dead weight when I tell him to move. :)))" Oh did I ever laugh out loud! My Koi was that way, such a good boy, but if he was comfortable in bed, he seemed to weight 300 pounds. There was no budging him! 
Thanks for the giggle! I have a good picture in my mind of what goes on for you! : )


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Has anyone else got to the point where they can't really sleep properly unless there are a few dogs/cats on the bed as well? It feels very odd to me when I am away, and all alone!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

fjm said:


> Has anyone else got to the point where they can't really sleep properly unless there are a few dogs/cats on the bed as well? It feels very odd to me when I am away, and all alone!


Yes! Last night, for whatever reason, Millie decided to sleep in her crate instead of my bed! I was a little lonely falling asleep without her, but thought _surely_ she'll join me in the middle of the night. When I woke up this morning without her cuddled next to me, I was so sad!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

fjm said:


> Has anyone else got to the point where they can't really sleep properly unless there are a few dogs/cats on the bed as well? It feels very odd to me when I am away, and all alone!





YES!!! I went on a big trip out to Indiana for a flyball tournement 2 weeks ago. I flew, Mia stayed at the breeders house and Kodi drove out with a friend. The night I got back was the first time I've been totally poodleless in 3 years! It was only one night as I picked them both up the night after I got back but I didn't like it. The house was too quiet!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That would be a "yupper!" about the "pupper" sleeping on the bed with us!

I am a "reformed" no-dogs-on-the-bed-or-furniture owner. None of our other dogs ever enjoyed this privilege, but they were all "shed machines." And Chagall is the sweetest cuddler; he stays quiet throughout the night, stealthy moving back and forth to alternately "spoon" with me and then my husband. I could no sooner sleep without him next to me now than I could without my two favorite pillows (one down, one not). Truth be told, when my husband's away I sleep like a baby; when I'm somewhere without Chagall, I'm a total insomniac!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

And here I was worried that the Poodle Police (you know who you are :wink: ) would roundly chastise us for being softies and spoiling our dogs. Instead, this thread should have been titled, "Who _doesn't_ allow your dog/dogs to sleep on the bed?"


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> And here I was worried that the Poodle Police (you know who you are :wink: ) would roundly chastise us for being softies and spoiling our dogs. Instead, this thread should have been titled, "Who _doesn't_ allow your dog/dogs to sleep on the bed?"


LOL - when I was a child, I used to smuggle our poodle up to bed with me (theoretically, she was not allowed upstairs, but as only my mother ever attempted to enforce that rule ... ). Now that it is my house, my bed, my dogs, my cats, and my washing machine, I reckon I can do whatever makes us all happy!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

LOL Poodle Police!!!!! 
I have always allowed my dog in the bed with me! Night time is cuddle time with (and for!) mom! 
Now, just to be fair to crate lovers, I leave a lot of snugglies in her crate in the kitchen during the day while I'm at work. (Seven month old Ruby is gated in the kitchen when I'm not right there with her to insure her safety!)
She loves to snuggle down in there too!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

My kids sleep with me. Some nights Cher and Betty are crated as my sisters kid Erica like to sleep with me when they stay the night. I have always had dogs and cats in the bed with we. I have no man lol and a queen size bed to its all good.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mine lay in bed with me up until we go to sleep. My BF is 6'4 - big guy and we have a queen. The dogs have a plush bed to sleep on in our room. Suri ends up beside me on the floor anyway......she must be close to me.


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes we love to cuddle! I originally had Abby in bed with me so I would wake up to take her outside but now its all about the cuddle time. Of course, she likes to lay as close to my husband as possible. I am just the one who feeds her, takes her out, brushes her etc.. Figures huh?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh yah we sleep with them my hubby is a great sport funny thing is they all stay on my side of the bed unless he is awake:

Sonja: stays all night as close as she can get to me usualy head draped over my back.

Luke:for the most parts at my feet but he get up and down thru out the night when he gets hot he gos and lays on the title in the bathroom to cool off.

Tana: up when we first go to bed then on the floor next to me on her back all 4 in the air.

Kate:lays with me for pettings for about 20 min. then off to the cool title in the bathroom.

Hershey:sleep in the bathroom to hot blood for the bed when he dose jump up it only for a short while and he is panting like crazy and hes off.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes our dogs either sleep with us or the kids depending on the day and how hard the kids coax. Our oldest says that he can't can't sleep without a poodle, preferably Jenny. 

We got corrupted with Sport who used to lay perfectly still and then Betty Jo and Jenny have moved in when Sport passed away. (They were already sleeping with the kids) 

Usually we just have one in bed with us until the morning when kids and dogs all have been know to move in at once. I've been thinking that a king sized bed would be a wonderful idea. Maybe one with outriggers lol. Then again I sometimes think that about the couch too. 

I admit it I really love to cuddle with our spoos and usually have one at least cuddled with me. 

My husband comes home from work in the middle of the night and usually has to either kick someone down or over so he can get into bed. Somehow he objects to sleeping on the couch while they have the bed lol. 

I have however gone to wake up my son in the morning to find him on the floor and the poodles on the bed. They kicked him out in the night. That's love when you give up your bed for the dogs lol!!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Nope. In our house people furniture is for people and poodle furniture is for poodle.  Though it is tempting. 

The kids' have loft beds so it's a self-enforced rule in that regard. Else I can see it being a problem. Sometimes Ds will have a "sleepover" with Bella on the floor, but I find her back in her bed eventually. She knows she has it good.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Darcy is allowed on the bed, but he sleeps in his crate. He likes sleeping in his crate (he asks to go in it at night) so I think he will continue to go in there for the foreseeable future.

In the mornings, he wakes up and comes out of his crate onto my bed for a bit. On work days it's pretty short lived, because we have to get going. On week-ends he still wakes up early so I often take him out for a walk then go back to bed for a bit - he chews on something on the bed and then if it lasts a while, falls asleep. He's a good bed partner for those naps, he's so little he doesn't take up much room!


----------

